# Smuggs vs. Von Trapp



## sdbrier (Dec 13, 2015)

Thinking of going northeast next ts trip. Any thoughts on which of the 2 are better. 2 adults only. Plus I'm II not RCI so I'd need a Smuggs rental. Late Aug. 16. Looking for feedback.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 13, 2015)

Both are great. As a couple I would choose Trapp. Nice amenities. Beautiful views. Austrian atmosphere. Casual, but a bit sophisticated.You'll have closer access to Stowe/Waterbury- restaurants and shops and art galleries. Still be able to explore the notch. Since you have to purchase a pass or privileges package IF you want to do a lot of the activities at Smuggs ( like guided hikes and use of some pools, etc),  I don't see the benefit of staying there, though they do have some good individual fee based things going on in summer. Smuggs has  a family resort atmosphere. Laid back country atmosphere.A lot going on in summer.

Of course, my husband and I still go to Smuggs every year, even though our son is grown. We love it. 

You could also take a ride to Burlington on the Lake Champlain waterfront and even Montreal from either resort, but plenty of sightseeing in the area. Keep in mind if you stay at Smuggs, you have to drive through the notch to get to Stowe- an experience in and of itself with it's sharp twists and turns around giant boulders. About a 20 minute drive. To avoid this, the alternate route takes twice as long.

Depends what you like to do. Great bike/recreation path in Stowe and live local theater and the Waterbury reservoir is also beautiful for kayaking.


----------



## elaine (Dec 13, 2015)

Agree with PP. We loved Smuggs, but had 4 kids with us. I recommend Montreal day trip. We parked at the hilton right downtown for $25, based upon a TUG recommendation. Highly recommend. Lobby is good place to go to sit down and recoup, good bathrooms, etc. It's an easy 2 hr drive thru farmland. Make sure to take proper ID to cross border.


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 14, 2015)

Agree with mpumilia. We also own at Smugglers and love it, but if you have to trade/rent, as a couple, I'd choose Trapp.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 14, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Both are great. As a couple I would choose Trapp. Nice amenities. Beautiful views. Austrian atmosphere. Casual, but a bit sophisticated.You'll have closer access to Stowe/Waterbury- restaurants and shops and art galleries. Still be able to explore the notch. Since you have to purchase a pass or privileges package IF you want to do a lot of the activities at Smuggs ( like guided hikes and use of some pools, etc),  I don't see the benefit of staying there, though they do have some good individual fee based things going on in summer. Smuggs has  a family resort atmosphere. Laid back country atmosphere.A lot going on in summer.
> 
> Of course, my husband and I still go to Smuggs every year, even though our son is grown. We love it.
> 
> ...





elaine said:


> Agree with PP. We loved Smuggs, but had 4 kids with us. I recommend Montreal day trip. We parked at the hilton right downtown for $25, based upon a TUG recommendation. Highly recommend. Lobby is good place to go to sit down and recoup, good bathrooms, etc. It's an easy 2 hr drive thru farmland. Make sure to take proper ID to cross border.





IreneLF said:


> Agree with mpumilia. We also own at Smugglers and love it, but if you have to trade/rent, as a couple, I'd choose Trapp.



Yup, I would also go for Trapp.  You are on the "right side" of the mountain


----------



## Luvstotravel (Dec 15, 2015)

I realize that the OP is planning for an August trip, but for anyone who doesn't know, it's very important to know that the Notch itself is closed during the winter.  Anyone wanting to go from Stowe-either the ski resort or the town itself-will have to drive the long way around to get to the Smugglers' Notch resort if they're thinking of a winter trip, like it or not.  It stays closed for months during the winter.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 15, 2015)

Why not look at Newport, RI or Cape Cod instead of being in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 15, 2015)

Luvstotravel said:


> I realize that the OP is planning for an August trip, but for anyone who doesn't know, it's very important to know that the Notch itself is closed during the winter.  Anyone wanting to go from Stowe-either the ski resort or the town itself-will have to drive the long way around to get to the Smugglers' Notch resort if they're thinking of a winter trip, like it or not.  It stays closed for months during the winter.



Although, with the weather we are having, there is a chance they could open it! It is near 60 today. There is no snow up there either! Crazy!


----------



## Glynda (Dec 15, 2015)

*Agreee*



e.bram said:


> Why not look at Newport, RI or Cape Cod instead of being in the middle of nowhere.



I agree.  We stayed at Smuggs in June and took a good look around Von Trapp and the area.  Not for us.  Not again.  Much prefer the Cape or Newport.  We are empty nesters and are not mountain hikers, bikers, skiers, or into the somewhat hippie vibe of that area.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 16, 2015)

As always, it really depends on what you like doing. Mountains vs. ocean vs. lakes vs. cities vs. villages. Physical activity vs. sightseeing - or both.

But, since the OP asked specifically about these two resorts, that's the input we gave him/her.

Me personally, I do not like crowds or traffic. I have been to the Cape and it is beautiful. I can go to the beach a lot if I can be in the water most of the time-my husband doesn't like sitting on a beach all day. Don't like the traffic getting there in summer. 

Never been to Newport, but heard it is really nice, but I am not sure I could spend more than a long weekend there.

Vermont is more than just Smuggs/Jeffersonville and Stowe. I personally love the Lake Champlain/Burlington area- with it's beautiful views of the Adirondacks- and go there frequently when at Smuggs, though it is a 1 1/2 hour drive. From Charlotte all the way through the Lake Champlain Islands and Canada is awesome in summer. Plenty to do. A few nice beaches- not the ocean- but the Lake is big and beautiful and at the beaches (the state park ones) clear to swim in with sand bottoms. Can take an escorted sailboat out- or a tour of the lake on the Spirit of Ethan Allen- or any of the ferries to NY and back. 

Lots of restaurants and breweries and wineries around the area. Trapp has it's own brewery.

Again, a totally different vibe than in other parts of New England like Mass. R.I or Connect or even Maine (also beautiful). Yes- Vermont is somewhat hippie-ish. But you also have the French/Canadian influence in the islands and more northern Vermont.

Then again, there is always the White Mountains or Lakes Region of New Hampshire.....


----------



## Glynda (Dec 17, 2015)

*Understood!*



mpumilia said:


> As always, it really depends on what you like doing. Mountains vs. ocean vs. lakes vs. cities vs. villages. Physical activity vs. sightseeing - or both.
> 
> But, since the OP asked specifically about these two resorts, that's the input we gave him/her.
> 
> ...



I understand. And you are right, the OP did inquire about the two. And I too loved Burlington. Wonderful restaurants.  But a long drive back in the evening.
We found Smuggs and Von Trapp a bit run down and the scenery wasn't at its finest the first week in June.  It was raining and dreary.  That tainted our stay I'm sure.

I have stayed in Newport for a week and could stay longer. The same goes for the Cape and we are not beach people given I was born and raised in Florida and that we live in Charleston, SC, and can go to the beach anytime.  Certainly the water views of the Cape appeal to us but there is more to it than that.  We were at the Cape the week before Vermont and traffic and crowds were not a problem.  I would hate that too.  

Just adding another opinion which we all have and is what makes TUG such a great place to learn from!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 17, 2015)

Glynda said:


> I understand. And you are right, the OP did inquire about the two. And I too loved Burlington. Wonderful restaurants.  But a long drive back in the evening.
> We found Smuggs and Von Trapp a bit run down and the scenery wasn't at its finest the first week in June.  It was raining and dreary.  That tainted our stay I'm sure.
> 
> I have stayed in Newport for a week and could stay longer. The same goes for the Cape and we are not beach people given I was born and raised in Florida and that we live in Charleston, SC, and can go to the beach anytime.  Certainly the water views of the Cape appeal to us but there is more to it than that.  We were at the Cape the week before Vermont and traffic and crowds were not a problem.  I would hate that too.
> ...



Yes. I know. Thanks. What specifically do you like about the Cape and Newport? I have to put Newport on my list of places to visit.


----------



## sdbrier (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. We do usually prefer quiet and peaceful getaways. All we require is access to good food and wine! :hysterical:


----------

